# [ARCHIVED] Nasolabial folds - MEGATHREAD



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

What are nasiolabial folds?













Causes:

- Sun damage
- Smoking
- Drugs
- Poor bone support
- Ageing (skin and fat sacks down)
- weight loss/low bodyfat (lines appear deeper because of have less upper cheek fat)


Why fix it:

It looks unattractive. However mild fold on a male looks stilll okay while its a death setence for a woman. this should be also keep in mind if the folds are corrected since its can easily look overdone on a male patient.

http://lookism.net/Thread-what-makes-a-f...ic-studies


How to fix it:

There basically two options: 

Fat Grafts and Fillers like Juverdem:


A. Juvederm
Pros: 

Quick and easy, cheaper than fat grafts
Immediate results
Cons:

Lasts only 6-18 months.
If you have deep folds, it is not cost effective.
Over a period of time, as you get repeated injections, more expensive than fat grafts
B. Fat Grafts
Pros:

Can be permanent with the right surgeon.
Can correct large areas.
It is your own tissue
Cons:

3 week period of swelling
More expensive
Need to do research on who uses proper technique for fat grafting



> Quote:Most physicians will agree that fat transfers may offer a much longer result and prove to be quite cost effective in the long run. However, fat transfers requires another invasive procedure in order to harvest the fat with technique being crucial. Even with the most advanced techniques and instruments, there is a higher percentage of unpredictability with fat transfers than with the use of hyaluronic acid fillers such as Juvederm, Restylane, etc.
> 
> Being able to reach for a cosmetic dermal filler product and have a minimally invasive procedure with immediate results seems to be the best option for nasolabial folds. There will be far less swelling and recovery with dermal fillers vs. fat transfers. Make certain you discuss all of your options with your physician as only you and your practitioner will be able to decide which is the best treatment plan.



Also a midface lift would probably do the job.

i dont know whether jaw advancement can correct nl folds aswell. maybe.

Before/After Pics

Fillers:






Fat grafts:











Sources:

http://www.collagen.org/nasolabial/
https://www.consumerhealthdigest.com/wri...folds.html
http://www.realself.com/question/fat-inj...lds-motion
http://www.aesthetik-first-lounge.de/fal...itzen.html
http://www.realself.com/question/nasolab...t-transfer
https://web.archive.org/web/2017071...ehandlung/nasolabialfalten-unterspritzen.htmlhttp://www.realself.com/question/hii-quite-visible-nasolabial-folds-the-age-24what-the-cause


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 5, 2019)

@Leo0509


----------



## Currycellmate (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> What are nasiolabial folds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you improve your nasiolabial folds by increasing collagen?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Currycellmate said:


> Can you improve your nasiolabial folds by increasing collagen?


There are only two options possible, fat grafts and fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 5, 2019)

can you reduce nasoblabial folds by using kybella in the fat pads above the fold?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> can you reduce nasoblabial folds by using kybella in the fat pads above the fold?


Possibly, will have to check that out though.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 5, 2019)

LeFort


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> LeFort



this too.

I believe nasolabial folds are a symptom of a recessed lower maxilla

Casey Neistat's (king of recessed maxillas) folds are crimes against humanity


----------



## im_still_here (Oct 5, 2019)

have you saved the replies?

in the end they figure out that midface lift and jaw advancement are the best options to fight nsl folds. and fat liposuction of the lower malar fat pads


further links:

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-fillerpill.31354/








Facial Fat and the impact on the face and folds


Face fat is almost always thought of incorrectly. First and foremost, it is true that genes and age contribute to resistant fat pads to some extent but this is seldom a total excuse. I will introduce a new defined fat pad: The Supranasolabial Fat Pad and define the region of the Lower...




looksmax.org





https://looksmax.org/threads/is-skincare-cope-when-it-comes-to-ageing.31818/


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> have you saved the replies?
> 
> in the end they figure out that midface lift and jaw advancement are the best options to fight nsl folds. and fat liposuction of the lower malar fat pads
> 
> ...


I have the replies but there are so many I'll post them in this thread later today, I'll @ you.


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Oct 5, 2019)

fuck i have mild folds. over for me


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 5, 2019)

I had them but after my collagen maxxing routine they went away.I even lost weight


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> What are nasiolabial folds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Leo0509 Thank me later


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 5, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> @Leo0509 Thank me later


He doesn't even have them, he's literally mentally ill. Once posted pictures of his sister that is now dead with the title "rate her nasiolabial folds"


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> He doesn't even have them, he's literally mentally ill. Once posted pictures of his sister that is now dead with the title "rate her nasiolabial folds"


I know right tbh. It was more a joke than anything


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I had them but after my collagen maxxing routine they went away.I even lost weight


Really?
I thought NL folds were purely a lack fat issue


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 5, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Really?
> I thought NL folds were purely a lack fat issue


I dont know bra but they were pretty bad before but now theyre only there if I look for the right lighting.Theyre invisible in most mirrors.Pretty happy ngl


----------



## Leo0509 (Oct 6, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> @Leo0509 Thank me later


I think mine are number 2 or 3 , so moderate folds but they get better and better with collagen maxing


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 6, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> I think mine are number 2 or 3 , so moderate folds but they get better and better with collagen maxing


Your are number 0 man. You have normal folds. Everyone has them.


----------



## Leo0509 (Oct 6, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Your are number 0 man. You have normal folds. Everyone has them.


For example Dylan o‘briend hasn‘t. There is no picture where you can see nasolabial folds


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 6, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> For example Dylan o‘briend hasn‘t. There is no picture where you can see nasolabial folds


1) He doesn't take pictures in bad lighting
2) Lots of goodlooking people have nasolabial folds to a certain degree, it doesnt really matter when your face is harmonic


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Jan 29, 2020)

Losing weight/low body fat doesn't cause nasolabial folds, it gets rid of them.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 29, 2020)

Good thread but it seems to underemphasise the actual cause. Like 95% of the problem is lack of bone support, fixing this will make this almost non-existent.


----------



## Zyros (Jan 29, 2020)

mine are strange. like between 1 and 2 but suddenly end in line with nose instead of going any lower its a pair of short marks or "corners" rather than lines, and had them like all life. Doesnt look like aging folds (people I know with them go all way to the mouth) but more like if I had stubborn supranasal fat pads.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jan 29, 2020)

Could a too protruded upper jaw cause nasolabial folds?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 29, 2020)

Also - NEVER SMILE


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 25, 2021)

What can be done about mine?

I have a narrow maxilla. And abnormally big fatpads/water/muscle? right over the nasiolabial folds. It is squishy, and I can deform the area with my fingers by pressing it.

So MSE and fat removal might work, but on reddit, people stated, that they got MORE prominent nasiolabial folds after MSE and bimax...


----------



## entropy137 (Dec 26, 2021)

Andromeda88 said:


> What are nasiolabial folds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A high cut Lefort 1 or a Lefort 2 would be better than regular Lefort 1. Also a paranasal implant can help. Weight loss can make it either better or worse.


----------

